# Newbie - A Little Worried



## Michele (Oct 2, 2010)

I've had several tests done over the past few weeks. I'm not sure what is important so I'm just going to quote from the reports.

The ultrasound showed; "a primarily solid mass occupying most of the left thyroid lobe that extends into the substernal region. Small cystic areas are seen within the mass compatible with necrosis. Measures about 4.5 x 2.4 x 3.5 cm. The left lobe measures 6.6 x 2.7 x 4 cm. The right thyroid lobe is normal and measures 4.7 x 1.5 x 1.4 cm."

The thyroid uptake and scan showed : "The 24 hour radioiodine uptake is an 0.6 percent. (Normal range is 2 to 22 percent) Large nodule of the left thyroid seen on sonography is cold. The uptake in the remainder of the left lobe and in the right is within normal limits. There is a large cold nodule of the left lobe extending into the substernal region.

So that's all I know so far. A nurse gave me a copy of the reports, I have not talked to my doctor yet. I assume he'll call on Monday. I've had symptoms over the last year of so that I thought was the start of menopause. I sway between really hot or really cold at times. My mood swings are off the charts. My heart races which they said were anxiety attacks and put me on meds. About 6 weeks ago, my heart starting racing and I passed out cold while standing near my husband, really scared him. My hands shake - I can really tell when I'm using my cell phone or typing on computer. I barely have a period. I had changes with my bowels. They had me do a colonoscopy which everything was fine. I have insomnia. I'm always exhausted and it seems to be getting worse. I'm always hungry and wanting to eat. I haven't loss weight in fact I'm up about 15 pounds because I'm constantly eating. Overall, I feel out of control, always on the verge of a breakdown.

So what do you think the doc is going to do next? More tests? I really wish we could get on with it so I can get on with my life. My mom recently had colon cancer so the big C word is in the back of my mind no matter how hard I try not to think about it. I really appreciate your help


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

I am so sorry you are going through this right now.
My guess is that your Dr. will do a FNA (biopsy) of the nodule.
Hopefully this will tell them if it is benign.

If you have any of your blood work feel free to post your labs, that would be helpful too.

There are a lot of good people online here that will have lots of information for you.
You are not alone here. 

-Christi


----------



## tina (Sep 17, 2010)

I am so sorry you are going through this! I know how awful you feel and how scary this all is. There are alot of great people on here that will have tons of great advice! Try hard not to worry what the Dr says. At least you will have some answers and find a path to recovery. Keep us posted. We will all be keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi Michele:

I can sympathize! I had many of your symptoms. It sounds to me like you may have Graves' Disease. I had a full hysterectomy in September 2009 and I thought I was having the worst menopause ever! It was horrible, but not only was I having menopause, but I was having severe symptoms from Graves' Disease.

I suspect your doctor will want want to do the FNA to biopsy. He/she will also probably start you on medications for your racing heart and depending on your thyroid blood levels, you may be started on a thyroid med such as Methazimole. Your doctor may suggest RAI to radiate the thyroid or surgery to remove it. I just had the surgery and feel so much better.

Did you have a full thyroid panel done? If so, can you post your levels and the ranges?

Hang in there! It will all be okay. It just takes a bit for the docs to figure it out and get you on the right meds, etc.

*Bighug*

Patti


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi Michele and welcome from me too!

I echo what the others have said, FNA should be insisted on ASAP. You should also have a full thyroid panel with TSH, Free t's, and antibodies done, if you have not had them yet. Andros has a great list of recommended labs and I'm sure she will post them for you.

You're not alone with how you feel. We understand! Hang tight until you can get the other tests done. hugs2


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Michele said:


> I've had several tests done over the past few weeks. I'm not sure what is important so I'm just going to quote from the reports.
> 
> The ultrasound showed; "a primarily solid mass occupying most of the left thyroid lobe that extends into the substernal region. Small cystic areas are seen within the mass compatible with necrosis. Measures about 4.5 x 2.4 x 3.5 cm. The left lobe measures 6.6 x 2.7 x 4 cm. The right thyroid lobe is normal and measures 4.7 x 1.5 x 1.4 cm."
> 
> ...


Oh,my goodness!! First, let me welcome you!!! Second, I am so sorry. Your thyroid appears to be very unhealthy and I do hope that the doctor will think you should have it out.

Necrosis of course is dead tissue, substernal means http://health.nytimes.com/ref/health/healthguide/esn-lupus-expert.html

You surely don't feel well but I am here to tell you that on the long-haul, you are going to recover and be fine. You hit a little bump in the road here but it is a "very" good thing that you have been diagnosed and you can be sure that the doctors will be on top of this one.

No doubt you will get a referral to a surgeon. Please, please let us know what your doc says come Monday.

We have a wonderful caring and supportive group here. Many have had circumstances similar to yours and they are doing fine now.

I am so glad you are with us and I hope you will be also.

{{{{Michele}}}}


----------



## Michele (Oct 2, 2010)

Thank you, I feel better  Through the course of all this, the doctor checked my levels at least 3 times and said they all came out in the normal ranges. I'll have to get the exact numbers from him. I'm hoping he'll call on Monday. I don't know, I've definitely been having all the crazy symptoms but he says my levels are all okay. It's either my thyroid or I'm losing my mind. Thank you again!


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

You're not losing your mind. Thyroid problems cause major issues with emotions and mental state. When you get your numbers, make sure to get the lab ranges too. 
Just because labs come back within range doesn't mean that they are exactly the level that is right for your body.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Michele said:


> Thank you, I feel better  Through the course of all this, the doctor checked my levels at least 3 times and said they all came out in the normal ranges. I'll have to get the exact numbers from him. I'm hoping he'll call on Monday. I don't know, I've definitely been having all the crazy symptoms but he says my levels are all okay. It's either my thyroid or I'm losing my mind. Thank you again!


Your numbers can come back in normal range. That does not mean that where they are at is the right place for you.

On the flip side of the coin, there are antibodies that are stimulating, binding and blocking. They really confuse the tests such as TSH, FT3 and FT4.

That is why antibodies' tests and radioactive uptake scans are so so important. These things have a tendency to reall get to the bottom of what is going on.

These are some I recommend.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html


----------

